# Cornish game hens on the weber grill



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Lat night's dinner


-Nick


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

man I haven't had cornish hens in awhile. Time to go to HEB!!!

looks GREAT man!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i love those things. I like stuffing them with lemon slices and rosemary and throwing them on the pit. good stuff for sure. i might just do that tomorrow for dinner...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

or stuff w boudin and mop w some lemon garlic and butter and dash of tony c's and black pepper


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking good, gonna try this soon!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> or stuff w boudin and mop w some lemon garlic and butter and dash of tony c's and black pepper


yup! . . . wg


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

try this one...I've not done it with game hens yet - but it is my "go-to" recipe for a whole chicken. My wife will normally NOT eat chicken skin...except for this recipe. The rub is enough for 2 whole chickens, I only cook one, then store the rest of the rub in the fridge.

Tuscan Chicken Under a Brick (Pollo al Mattone)

*Ingredients*
3 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped
2 Tbsp. stemmed fresh rosemary leaves, plus the remainder of the bunch for serving (optional)
2 Tbsp. stemmed fresh sage leaves, plus the remainder of the bunch for serving (optional) 
2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 cup coarse salt (kosher or sea) 
4 whole baby chickens, poussins, or game hens (each 1 to 11/4 pounds), or 2 whole chickens (each 3 1/2 to 4 pounds) 
About 1/2 cup of the best quality extra-virgin olive oil, for serving
2 lemons, cut into wedges, for serving
You'll also need
2 to 4 bricks wrapped in aluminum foil or metal grill presses

Place the garlic, 2 tablespoons each of chopped rosemary and sage, and the pepper in a food processor fitted with a metal chopping blade and run the machine in short bursts to finely chop. Add the salt and process to mix. Transfer the rub to a jar with a tight-fitting lid. This makes about 1/2 cup of herbed salt rub, more than you'll need for this recipe. The leftover rub is also excellent for seasoning veal, pork, and pheasant and will keep for several weeks in the refrigerator.

Remove and discard the fat just inside the neck and body cavities of the chickens. Remove the packages of giblets and set them aside for another use. Rinse the chickens, inside and out, under cold running water, then drain and blot them dry, inside and out, with paper towels. Spatchcock the chickens. Generously season the birds on both sides with the herbed salt rub.

To grill: The direct grilling method is traditional, but using the indirect method will give you a crisp, moist bird without the risk of flare-ups or burning.

If you are using the direct method, set up the grill for direct grilling and preheat it to medium. Leave one section of the grill bare for a safety zone. When ready to cook, brush and oil the grill grate. Arrange the birds skin side down on the hot grate at a diagonal to the bars. Place the bricks or grill presses on top of the birds.

Grill the chickens until they are crisp and golden brown on the bottom, 8 to 12 minutes, per side for baby chickens; 12 to 20 minutes per side for full-size chickens. Use an instant-read meat thermometer to test for doneness, inserting it into the thickest part of a thigh but not so that it touches a bone.

The internal temperature should be about 170°F. Give each bird a quarter turn after 4 minutes on each side to create a handsome crosshatch of grill marks.

If you are using the indirect method, set up the grill for indirect grilling, place a drip pan in the center, and preheat the grill to medium. Arrange the birds skin side up in the center of the grate over the drip pan and away from the heat and place the weights on top. Cover the grill and cook the birds until golden brown and cooked through, 30 to 40 minutes for baby chickens; 40 minutes to 1 hour for full-size chickens.

Line a platter or plates with the remaining rosemary and sage sprigs (this step is optional, but it looks great and it adds a fantastic flavor). Place the grilled birds on top, generously drizzle olive oil over them, and serve with lemon wedges.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, and do NOT use regular iodized salt for that recipe...it will be way too salty if you do.


----------

